# biocube aquarium vs building your own



## amv123 (Dec 7, 2014)

I am going to purchase a new aquarium soon but am trying to decide whether I should buy a 29g glass aquarium and add all my own equipment or if I should purchase one of the nano/biocube aquariums...Any suggestions/advice?


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

IMHO...it's all about what you want to do... what you wasn't to keep and how you want to keep it.. you could do both :lol:....


----------



## amv123 (Dec 7, 2014)

If I am looking to have a small reef with a couple wish, what would you suggest?


----------

